# Green stuff coming out of penis??!!!



## lilysmama (Dec 31, 2003)

I just changed my 17 month old's diaper and noticed that his penis and scrotum were red, I looked at the tip and wiped it with a wipe and greenish yellow stuff came out. I looked in his diaper where there was a spot of the same stuff in there. I am soooo new to this, have never had any problems before. The only thing I can think of was at his 15 month check up, I noticed the nurse pulled the skin back to check him. Ever since then, the foreskin seems to have been "loose". Now, I don't know what to do!! I have been reading on here and it says not to let anyone pull back the skin!! Should I take him back to the same office where they pulled it back?? It looked infected!


----------



## MAMom (Mar 24, 2005)

Not sure what to tell you to do, but didn't want to read without replying.

Personally, I definitely would not go back to an uninformed doc who was telling you to retract. It does sound like there is an infection though. For now I would get your DS into a warm bath without any bubbles/soap and let him play in there to help clear some of the gunk.

I know someone here will have better advice for you.


----------



## joandsarah77 (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm sure someone more knowlegable then me will reply. But to me it sounds like an infection, maybe caused by that retraction. I think I would go to the Dr and ask for a culture to be taken.


----------



## Yoshua (Jan 5, 2006)

if your baby flinches when you touch it or he cries when he is peeing it is probably an infection. You know not to retract it, when you enter into the dr's office tell them do not retract my baby or i will own your office. or something to that affect.

If they argue with you, tell them that they 1-do not need to retract to take a culture 2-do not need to retract to extract the fluids and 3-do not need retract to 'see how it looks'

if they take a culture they can swab it from the outside or however they want to do it. if they need to clean it out they can flush it out but that probably wont be nessesary.

Should have them do a culture to see what specific infection it is and then get a the specific anti biotic needed to treat it.

You are probably right about the lady retracting it, but it could be nothing entirely. Better safe than sorry.

Anyways, if they retract it again to 'see' what it looks like you have a higher chance of the infection spreading because the glans is already in the process of reattatching to the forskin (if it is going to) and if it is retracted again you will cause more minor abrasions and cuts so that the infection has more holes to infect through. just a bad idea over all.

Oh, and if ya see the nurse? trip her.

that is all


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

Sounds like an infection. You need to have a culture taken. I would take the child to a doctor who won't retract. You don't really have time to screen docs, so just find a decent one and WATCH HIM LIKE A HAWK. Further retraction, especially during infection, will cause more trauma and can possibly exacerbate (worsen) the infection.

Have them take a culture to learn what pathogen it is. Then ask for a pathogen-specific antibiotic. Don't let them retract for any reason. They can insert the swab into just the very little bit of the tip to get pus for culturing.

He may need either an oral or topical antibiotic. Do not apply the topical antibiotic inside his foreskin, apply it only to the outside of the penis.

When you get the Rx, make sure to research it on the internet to make sure that it is the right drug for the particular pathogen. Make sure they tell you what the pathogen is. This is just me being paranoid that not all doctors are good about matching drug to bug properly.

Good luck, and don't retract, cut, or circumcise!

-Lindsay


----------



## lilysmama (Dec 31, 2003)

My dh talked to the dr's office over the phone. She just told him to put neosporin on it and if it's not better in 48 hours to call back. She acted like it was no big deal. Dh told her that ever since her nurse pulled the foreskin back it has been red and irritated!! She said it can be pulled back a little bit. I was actually thinking of taking him to a urologist if it doesn't improve soon. So, I gave him a bath with just water and put some neosporin on it, new diaper and to bed.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Lilysmama, I think you may have two different things going on here that are unrelated but are happening at the same time.

I suspect the redness may be diaper rash/dermatitis or a yeast infection. In another thread here, a naturopathic doctor diagnosed a yeast infection and recommended putting vinegar in the bath water. That sounds like a good approach to me. It's safe and you can try it for a few days and watch the results. If it doesn't work, then you can take your son in for a culture.

Over the years, we have had numerous reports of this greenish yellow substance and it appears to be smegma and urine which would indicate your son is getting ready to retract. It seems that the mamas that reported it before soon posted that their son was retractible soon afterward. In all of those cases, there was no medical intervention and the boys were fine. Just based on these past experiences, I would say to just leave it alone and keep an eye on it. If it appears to be worsening, you can always take him in for a culture. I don't see any reason for undue concern and rush for treatment with either of these conditions.

Frank


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilysmama*
My dh talked to the dr's office over the phone. She just told him to put neosporin on it and if it's not better in 48 hours to call back. She acted like it was no big deal. Dh told her that ever since her nurse pulled the foreskin back it has been red and irritated!! She said it can be pulled back a little bit. I was actually thinking of taking him to a urologist if it doesn't improve soon. So, I gave him a bath with just water and put some neosporin on it, new diaper and to bed.

One of the peds at the hospital that did the initial after-birth checkup on our first son said to us that he has never really seen a problem in an intact boy that a little bit of polysporin couldn't fix. (I am assuming neosporin is about the same as polysporin)
























Tara


----------



## lilysmama (Dec 31, 2003)

Well, I put the neosporin on it last night before bed and today, it looks all gone!! I'll keep putting it on a few more times just to be sure though.

Thanks everyone!!!!


----------

